# Was Jeffrey Dahmer the original lolcow?



## Angrypaperplateman (May 22, 2018)

For those of you that haven't seen it, I recommend you go and watch "My Friend Dahmer" online or wherever you can get your hands on it. If you aren't familiar, i'll spoil it for you, but don't worry because you aren't missing out on a whole lot since the movie is just a retelling of very public events.

A man named John Backderf befriended Dahmer all the way back in high school. Jeffrey had two parents whom abused eachother and argued constantly. Never was there once a peaceful moment in Dahmer's home unless everyone was in a separate room. Jeffrey's mother had a home decorator whom I believe had ALS? Every fifteen minutes the decorator would have a seizure like fit that also induced tard noises. Jeffrey found humor in this and would at school pretend to be the decorator and have fake seizures on the floor and generally act retarded. What's disturbing about this is that he wasn't 10, he was 18. 

Due to his lewd public acts a small group of people from his school formed a fan club around his antics. Jeffrey was such a popular lolcow that at one point thirty+ people paid Jeffrey a pretty penny to go to the mall and act retarded for laughs. The emotional strains this put on him drove him to alcoholism, before each performance he would sometimes be seen downing entire six packs in a whole minute. 

He was only seen as a lolcow and never had intimate connection with anyone as they all saw him as a sideshow attraction and a one trick pony. 

Much like how lolcows turn out eventually Jeffrey's psyche was almost destroyed by this, as long after high school when people from his past would try to connect with him, he'd still employ his past childhood tactics for laughs. Though nobody thought it was funny anymore or even cared. I doubt it has anything to do with his crimes though it probably didn't help, I believe it was Jeffrey's drive to get attention with shock value. 

His lolcow antics at the time did not go unnoticed, his entire school knew who he was and many outsiders around his town knew exactly whom he was as well. Even Vice President Walter Mondale knew of the man as Jeffrey managed to manipulate his way to getting a tour of his office.

Long story short, lolcows have been a thing probably since the ancient greek days, unfortunately we'll never know about them.


----------



## IV 445 (May 22, 2018)

> Long story short, lolcows have been a thing probably since the ancient greek days, unfortunately we'll never know about them.



Even before that probably. I bet there’s a cave painting somewhere of Grum-Did posting all the embarrassing information of fellow caveman Blat-Ger


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 22, 2018)

Hortator said:


> Even before that probably. I bet there’s a cave painting somewhere of Grum-Did posting all the embarrassing information of fellow caveman Blat-Ger


Lol for as long as there has been a similar thinking civilization anywhere there have been degenerates that were talked about.


----------



## Don Kang (May 22, 2018)

Nigga how high are you right now?


----------



## ASoulMan (May 22, 2018)

Wouldn't all serial killers be lolcows by extension then? A lot of them have a pretty exceptional history.


----------



## Dysnomia (May 22, 2018)

Richard Ramirez had a terrible childhood too. I think something has to really go wrong early on for you to end up that screwed up. Your average guy doesn't just start killing people for no reason. There are probably some exceptions. But I guarantee something went wrong upstairs at some point and no one noticed for a long time.

Also, that movie has so many true crime tumblrtards gushing over Dahmer. A gay serial killer who would have absolutely no interest in them. Most of them are female. And even if they are transtrenders Jeffrey Dahmer wouldn't want your front hole. Plus he's dead.


----------



## SiccDicc (May 22, 2018)

ASoulMan said:


> Wouldn't all serial killers be lolcows by extension then? A lot of them have a pretty exceptional history.


Ted Bundy was actually quite charming if I remember right. So was John Wayne Gacy.

Fear the lolcow that blends into society.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 22, 2018)

Don Kang said:


> Nigga how high are you right now?


I don't do many drugs anymore


----------



## Tootsie Bear (May 22, 2018)

Hell you didn't even bring up Dahmer collected road kill and dissolved the corpses in acid!


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 22, 2018)

Tootsie Bear said:


> Hell you didn't even bring up Dahmer collected road kill and dissolved the corpses in acid!


Oh, so thats where Sorbet went.


----------



## Hell0 (May 22, 2018)

dahmer was a crazy alcholic who would skin animals in the woods and lift weights


----------



## AAA Badger (May 22, 2018)

Dysnomia said:


> Plus he's dead.



I'm sure there's a niche that doesn't mind that either


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 22, 2018)

Tootsie Bear said:


> Hell you didn't even bring up Dahmer collected road kill and dissolved the corpses in acid!



That's not lolcow behavior that's disturbed behavior, which can go hand in hand with lolcows but there is a line I guess is what i'm saying.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 22, 2018)

Hell0 said:


> dahmer was a crazy alcholic who would skin animals in the woods and lift weights



I don't think he actually lifted that much, I think that's fan girl wish fulfillment that displays in the movie, especially since they got a pretty blonde Disney boy to play Dahmer.


----------



## Hell0 (May 22, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> I don't think he actually lifted that much, I think that's fan girl wish fulfillment that displays in the movie, especially since they got a pretty blonde Disney boy to play Dahmer.



eh, probably. 100% killed animals in the woods though.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 22, 2018)

Albert Fish was way worse long before Dahmer.


----------



## MrTroll (May 22, 2018)

Hell0 said:


> dahmer was a crazy alcholic who would skin animals in the woods and lift weights



Hey, everyone needs hobbies.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 22, 2018)

Hell0 said:


> eh, probably. 100% killed animals in the woods though.


I think John Backderf the author of My Friend Dahmer is TOTALLY over blowing what happened to get more money, I would too in his situation he was sitting on a goldmine.

None of the details really even match up with the movie or the book, the girl Dahmer took to prom wasn't a freshmen she was 16. The ending scene in that movie didn't even really happen (Dahmer has a baseball bat and is sneaking behind Derf and thinking of whether or not to kill him, that is fucking ridiculous and I can guarantee did not happen).

I think that Dahmer acted autistic, got some attention for it, then played with dead animals until his sexual desires drove him to kill and eat men. The movie is totally trying to romanticize the situation for money and to appeal to 17 year old girls.

THIS was Jeffrey Dahmer:











This is the pretty boy they tried to romanticize:


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 22, 2018)

A lolcow is someone who lacks self awareness. Dahmer was very much aware that he was viewed as a glorified clown and came to resent it, hence the alcoholism.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 22, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> A lolcow is someone who lacks self awareness. Dahmer was very much aware that he was viewed as a glorified clown and came to resent it, hence the alcoholism.



He was sort of aware, he wasn't aware that people stopped finding him funny, as he wasn't able to even hold a normal conversation after a few years.


----------



## Hell0 (May 22, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> This is the pretty boy they tried to romanticize:



they really tried to pass off some pretty boy actor as jeffery dahmer? sad man. true crime community going to have field day loving the shit out of this garbo.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 22, 2018)

Buckle the fuck up guys, @Rumpled Foreskin is back and she has just finished moving.

Okay so this story comes from when I left my new apartment today, like normal I'm in cosplay for my job. Steam, Cat Ears (who has finished her training and now has matched shifts with Steam or me), My Boyfriend a.k.a BF (now Soon-to-be-husband), and myself were all cosplaying for Gurgure! Kokkuri-san, which was a new anime/manga we all found and were labeling part of our little store's latest sale which consisted of darker themed comedy animes, manga series, and figurines.
Small tidbit of info, I've been down with food poisoning and was in the hospital for a bit before me and BF's move and until this morning I was sick to all hell because of something I got from the moving company.
But when I the house dressed as the character Kokkuri-san, waiting for BF, to finish making himself look like a middle-aged tanuki, and none other than Shojo-Love-Interest-Wannabe (SLIW, someone from my first post here) walks out of an apartment about six doors down from mine. I know I fucking stand out, I'm wearing a long white wig, white fox ears, a blonde fox tail, and I'm basically standing out like a sore fucking thumb. After a bit of listening to this fat, sweaty, disgusting guy waddle down the hall, floor creaking loudly with each step, He stopped in front of me.
*"Are you cosplaying Inuyasha?"*
"Uhhh... No... I'm not him..."
*"Well you look like him. Who even are you? I never seen someone so weird like you on this floor."*
"I just moved in with my fiancé."
*"Ugh... You better not get in my way tomorrow."*
"Okay...?"The thankfully, BF walks out dressed as the character Shigaraki, shutting and locking the door to our apartment while SLIW looks clearly startled since BF is tall and dressed like a full grown man who could probably throw him (Although BF seriously can't even open a jar of peanut butter), so SLIW leaves, and we decided to say fuck it and use the stairs since SLIW smelled heavily of death and ax body spray.
When we get to work, I realize Steam and I had the same idea, Cat Ears is Steam's new roommate, so all four of us are dressed as the four main characters, Steam is Inumuta, Cat Ears is Kohina, BF is Shigaraki, and I'm Kokkuri-san. Now is the fun part of wondering around the mall while gath"ering people to our store.
Now here is where we meet another "nice guy" who Cat Ears calls, Planet human.
So Planet Human walks over to Cat Ears and me, we are fucking around with each other. I'm nagging at her dorkily and cringily. I feel cringy but we are both our own versions of cringe. But when we were approached by him, we greet him.
_"Hello, need a flier for our store's sale?"_ Cat Ears states this in her best monotone and emotionless voice. I almost died from how effortlessly she pulled off the character. Planet human then comes out with this stunning response to her question.
*"O-Only if the sale-sale on you?"*
"Actually, it's a sale on all animes, mangas, and figurines for comedy series with a darker theme to them!" Please take note that I said this as nicely as I can, but this man gave me the nastiest glare. He looked at me like I just slaughtered his dog and fucked the corpse in front of him.
*"I wasn't talking to you, fag."*
"I'm sorry, did you just call me a fag?"
*"Yeah, you are a big fucking faaaaggit. Only faggits wear dresses and shitty makeup."*
_"Excuse me?" _This is the most angry I've ever heard Cat Ears has ever used for a tone. She is a tiny Asian woman and Planet Human is about 5'9", skinny as a twig, a beard that could be mistaken for a rat's nest, long dreadlocks, African American, and sporting the hentai face shirt. I dunno why Cat Ears dubbed this guy planet human but she isn't one to question since I am less creative than her. Although the awkward thing was that this guy came up to us when Cat Ears and I was eating lunch so we couldn't really leave. But I stayed quiet and kinda melted into my seat as Cat Ears went into a full blown rant onto why this guy needs to back the fuck down. At some point she started breaking into broken English mixed with Korean. I only heard from the English portions being "Fuck, fucking, shit, shittycunt, jackass, suck my dick, eat ass" all in heavily accented English.
That was until Steam appeared with BF. Steam pretty much defused the situation with BF. BF simply picked up Cat Ears while Steam pulled Planet Human aside to talk to him and get the story from him. I never seen a nice guy look so embarrassed and flustered as a woman dressed in a suit with dog ears and a dog tail on listened to his words. I on the other hand was a visual representation of that dog in a house that's on fire comic.

At least that ended all the weird interactions today since BF and me got home before SLIW did. Although rn his house is blasting weird noises that makes me wanna leave my room to go strangle him. It's only 1:22 am... FML.
Apologies if this seems weirdly worded because I'm still a bit high off of cold medicine and I'm only being powered by a small 12 oz can of coke.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (May 22, 2018)

No, because his life was depressing as shit and not remotely enjoyable. Lolcow, despite its super gentrified definition (basically just "a-log bait" now), is at the end of the day a lovable goofball. Not an alcoholic kid who starts to murder people.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 22, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> No, because his life was depressing as shit and not remotely enjoyable. Lolcow, despite its super gentrified definition (basically just "a-log bait" now), is at the end of the day a lovable goofball. Not an alcoholic kid who starts to murder people.



Dahmer as an entity was not a lolcow, i'm talking about his years in high school.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 22, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> Dahmer as an entity was not a lolcow, i'm talking about his years in high school.


It's just pathetic. What's funny about it, dude.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 22, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> It's just pathetic. What's funny about it, dude.



It's not funny knowing the end results, i'm talking about from John Backderf and his friends perspectives, my point was saying that it must be like how we think of lolcows today.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 22, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> It's not funny knowing the end results, i'm talking about from John Backderf and his friends perspectives, my point was saying that it must be like how we think of lolcows today.


I really doubt it.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 22, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> I really doubt it.



Well think about it, a huge group of people being intrigued by one persons silly actions and paying him to continue those actions for more entertainment, does that remind you of anyone?


----------



## Loxiozzz (May 22, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> Well think about it, a huge group of people being intrigued by one persons silly actions and paying him to continue those actions for more entertainment, does that remind you of anyone?


It reminds me of retards that give Chris money. And since we're using that as an example, that would make Derf and his friends the real lolcows.


----------



## lolwut (May 22, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> He was sort of aware, he wasn't aware that people stopped finding him funny, as he wasn't able to even hold a normal conversation after a few years.



Normal enough he convinced a cop that some teen whose brain he injected hydrochloric acid into was just his drunk boyfriend and that Dahmer should take him home.



Angrypaperplateman said:


> Well think about it, a huge group of people being intrigued by one persons silly actions and paying him to continue those actions for more entertainment, does that remind you of anyone?



A comedian? People get paid to make others laugh all the time. Doesn't make them lolcows.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 22, 2018)

lolwut said:


> Normal enough he convinced a cop that some teen whose brain he injected hydrochloric acid into was just his drunk boyfriend and that Dahmer should take him home.
> 
> 
> 
> A comedian? People get paid to make others laugh all the time. Doesn't make them lolcows.



Comedians don't usually embarrass themselves or harass people excessively in public for money though. Also yeah, after about 18 Dahmer was something else entirely, mainly I was just comparing the similarities of Dahmer's high school years and Kiwifarms. It's stupid I know but I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Xarpho (May 22, 2018)

I remember paging through the My Friend Dahmer graphic novel back in college, the last page has the main character joking about how Dahmer is probably a serial killer by now, then finding out it was all too real. But at the same time, the people this site follows are all fairly harmless losers (well, except for maybe a few of the Rat Kings, they're kind of iffy). Can you imagine Chris going on a rampage around his hometown? Or Dobson, or MovieBob, or Brianna Wu? Or heck, would even Phil (Hooves, not DSP) attacking someone for real?


----------



## AprilRains (May 22, 2018)

So, to you, a lolcow is someone who acts stupidly in front of others and is somewhat aware that he's being mocked but keeps doing it? That about right?


----------



## lolwut (May 22, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> Comedians don't usually embarrass themselves or harass people excessively in public for money though.


That's literally their entire job. Jackass, Daniel Tosh, Impractical Jokers. Basically anything that passes for comedy on tv these days is just some dude making an ass of himself. Just because Dahmer sucked at it doesn't mean he needs a thread here.


----------



## slimes (May 22, 2018)

lolwut said:


> That's literally their entire job. Jackass, Daniel Tosh, Impractical Jokers. Basically anything that passes for comedy on tv these days is just some dude making an ass of himself. Just because Dahmer sucked at it doesn't mean he needs a thread here.



The guys of Jackass did long term damage to themselves for fun, fame, and profit. Hell remember America’s Funniest Home Videos? People sent in all kinds of shit for that.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 22, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> So, to you, a lolcow is someone who acts stupidly in front of others and is somewhat aware that he's being mocked but keeps doing it? That about right?



About that yeah


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 22, 2018)

Xarpho said:


> I remember paging through the My Friend Dahmer graphic novel back in college, the last page has the main character joking about how Dahmer is probably a serial killer by now, then finding out it was all too real. But at the same time, the people this site follows are all fairly harmless losers (well, except for maybe a few of the Rat Kings, they're kind of iffy). Can you imagine Chris going on a rampage around his hometown? Or Dobson, or MovieBob, or Brianna Wu? Or heck, would even Phil (Hooves, not DSP) attacking someone for real?



Again, it's not a great theory I just thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## AprilRains (May 22, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> About that yeah


Great. Thanks for specifying. Now, do you have a preferred title for your own halal thread?


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 23, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> Great. Thanks for specifying. Now, do you have a preferred title for your own halal thread?



It still holds up the way it is actually


----------



## AprilRains (May 23, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> It still holds up the way it is actually


I don't think this is your halal thread. I could be wrong, and certainly your posts here will be referenced in such a thread, but I'm not sure it'll be repurposed that way.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 23, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> I don't think this is your halal thread. I could be wrong, and certainly your posts here will be referenced in such a thread, but I'm not sure it'll be repurposed that way.



Mind if I ask what a halal is? Because to my knowledge that means meat that's Muslim approved


----------



## AprilRains (May 23, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> Mind if I ask what a halal is? Because to my knowledge that means meat that's Muslim approved


That's the general meaning. Here, I believe it means that a poster on the forum has been discovered to be a lolcow.

Congratulations, in a way.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 23, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> That's the general meaning. Here, I believe it means that a poster on the forum has been discovered to be a lolcow.
> 
> Congratulations, in a way.



Oh, yeah I've had my moments. The best thing one can do is move on and try not to repeat the same mistakes and DEFINITELY don't make any enemies. It's all part of the growing up process.


----------



## AprilRains (May 23, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> Oh, yeah I've had my moments. The best thing one can do is move on and try not to repeat the same mistakes and DEFINITELY don't make any enemies. It's all part of the growing up process.


Well, good for you. Keep going.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 23, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> Well, good for you. Keep going.



Out of curiosity though what was discovered?


----------



## AprilRains (May 23, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> Out of curiosity though what was discovered?


About what? I don't follow.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 23, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> About what? I don't follow.


Nothing


----------



## AprilRains (May 23, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> Nothing


Okay, that's not at all


----------



## Loxiozzz (May 23, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> Nothing


Dude. Stop. Cut it out before you earn yourself a thread. You're sharing way too much and it's not gonna work out well for you.


----------



## AprilRains (May 23, 2018)

Loxiozzz said:


> Dude. Stop. Cut it out before you earn yourself a thread. You're sharing way too much and it's not gonna work out well for you.


Oh, I dunno. This seems like a good place to let your hair down. That's what it says in the stickies.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 23, 2018)

Loxiozzz said:


> Dude. Stop. Cut it out before you earn yourself a thread. You're sharing way too much and it's not gonna work out well for you.



That's good advice but i'm really confused, explain?


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 23, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> Okay, that's not at all



Nonono, I just know that people can be randomly doxed here so that's what I was asking about, nothing that i've done.


----------



## AprilRains (May 23, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> That's good advice but i'm really confused, explain?


I think he's mixed you up with someone else.

EDIT:



Angrypaperplateman said:


> Nonono, I just know that people can be randomly doxed here so that's what I was asking about, nothing that i've done.


I'm not aware that anyone has doxed you. I mean, how could they?


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 23, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> I think he's mixed you up with someone else.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Yeah I was just worried i'm new here so.


----------



## AprilRains (May 23, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> Yeah I was just worried i'm new here so.


No, it's fine. Although you're senior to me, actually.

Now, back on topic. Was Jeffrey Dahmer a lolcow? I think the evidence is unconvincing.

Dahmer kept his activities a secret. He didn't go announcing his sexual deviancy in public. He took good care to hide his sick shit. Lolcows generally don't.

He didn't send out pictures of himself to strangers. That is something a lot of lolcows do -- Chris, for example.

What are some other things lolcows do?


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 23, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> No, it's fine. Although you're senior to me, actually.
> 
> Now, back on topic. Was Jeffrey Dahmer a lolcow? I think the evidence is unconvincing.
> 
> ...



He wasn't a lolcow but the people around him might have considered him a lolcow.


----------



## AprilRains (May 23, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> He wasn't a lolcow but the people around him might have considered him a lolcow.


Well, why?

He was pre-Internet, so he didn't get to make the mistake of using a single handle on multiple sites so everything he did could be traced to him. Good thing we warn users about that during registration, right?

He acted up goofy, but he didn't share intimate, real personal details about himself. He didn't go telling people about weird stuff he'd done or wanted to do. That was smart.

What things did he do that are like what Chris and other lolcows do?


----------



## Dahmer (May 23, 2018)

Hey guys what's going on in this thread.


----------



## AprilRains (May 23, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> Hey guys what's going on in this thread.


We're trying to enumerate characteristic behaviors of lolcows to see if Angrypaperplateman uh scuse me Jeffrey Dahmer exhibits them.


----------



## Angrypaperplateman (May 23, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> Well, why?
> 
> He was pre-Internet, so he didn't get to make the mistake of using a single handle on multiple sites so everything he did could be traced to him. Good thing we warn users about that during registration, right?
> 
> ...



I guess you have a good point, I wasn't thinking fully about that.


----------



## AprilRains (May 23, 2018)

Angrypaperplateman said:


> I guess you have a good point, I wasn't thinking fully about that.


Well, a lot of this is because he wasn't around when the internet was. Who knows what he might have done if he had been.

But even then, who the hell shares selfies on the Farms, amirite?


----------



## MG 620 (May 23, 2018)

Don Kang said:


> Nigga how high are you right now?



Nigga is in the fridge, all that is left is limbs.


----------



## Joe_Camel (Sep 13, 2018)

I wouldn't call him a lolcow, because he tended to agree with people who criticized him. If you told him he shouldn't have killed so many people and just stayed home with his fish, he would've said: _Yeah, that's what I should've done.



_


----------



## Lady of the House (Oct 19, 2018)

As a resident true crime fag, he was definitely a lolcow. He failed at everything he did (apart from murdering 17 men and the getting caught after he was too drunk to handcuff Tracy Edwards) including college, where he drank so much that he passed out on campus. Eventually his dad shipped him off to the army where he drank too much (again) and was discharged. Dahmer's life is more pathetic than anything.

fftopic:also i thought my friend dahmer was greatfftopic:


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Oct 19, 2018)

I feel there’s three traits that make a lolcow:

Delusion of Grandeur
A constant proud display of mediocrity
Asshole behavior
Let’s think of the heavy hitters so big they have their own boards:

*Chris* *Chan* - Very delusional, his artwork is on par with a 8 year old, and at the height of his infamy he made insane rants and “cursed” people.  Chris nails all three so well, these traits all mix  and makes him the definitive lolcow.

*Amberlynn Reid *- Very delusional, thinks people want to watch an obese girl do every mundane task. She tries to lose weight and only gets fatter so I guess that’s her mediocrity. Her abusive behavior to her enablers makes her an asshole.

*Brianna* *Wu* - Do I even need to write about her? She’s a terrible game producer, she acts like everyone who criticizes her are pond scum, she’s a fucking moron with no class and she flashes her dispensable income. 

Dahmer was definitely a humongous fucking asshole, but I don’t think he was delusional about his greatness. Now Charles Manson? That’s a classic lolcow and why America continues to be fascinated years down the line.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 19, 2018)

Cardenio said:


> I feel there’s three traits that make a lolcow:
> 
> Delusion of Grandeur
> A constant proud display of mediocrity
> ...


Being an asshole should not be a qualification for lolcow, smh.


----------



## AprilRains (Oct 19, 2018)

In case people are wondering: The only reason this thread went so long was to mock @Angrypaperplateman:



AprilRains said:


> Well, a lot of this is because he wasn't around when the internet was. Who knows what he might have done if he had been.
> 
> But even then, who the hell shares selfies on the Farms, amirite?





AprilRains said:


> No, it's fine. Although you're senior to me, actually.
> 
> Now, back on topic. Was Jeffrey Dahmer a lolcow? I think the evidence is unconvincing.
> 
> ...


These were all things he had done, that very day, and he missed the hints entirely.

The mercy ban was probably the kindest thing they could do for him.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Oct 19, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Being an asshole should not be a qualification for lolcow, smh.


I'd say it's the least important one but as long as it mixes with the grandiose delusions it makes a person a lolcow.

This is the case for much of the political lolcows. Milo Yiannopolis, Kurt Eichenwald, Paul Joseph Watson. They're not inherently stupid guys, they can form an argument and that's all you need if you're a political pundit. But they can be such smug pricks about themselves.  Also there's a lot of lolcows that aren't delusional, Andrew Dobson might suck but I think he knows he's just a below average cartoonist. Mark Waid is an accomplished comic book writer but he's such a prick and thinks he's justified in doing so.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 20, 2018)

Personally, Dahmer would probably be a furfag. A lot of his fantasies like domination and cannibalism are usually what's found in deviant furry content.


----------



## serious n00b (Nov 5, 2021)

> Jeffrey found humor in this and would at school pretend to be the decorator and have fake seizures on the floor and generally act exceptional. What's disturbing about this is that he wasn't 10, he was 18.


@Angrypaperplateman You never went to high school?


Dysnomia said:


> But I guarantee something went wrong upstairs at some point and no one noticed for a long time.


In alot of cases people do notice, they just ignore what they're seeing and hope it goes away


----------

